# Ocmulge River



## snuffy (Jan 7, 2017)

Would like to join club or lease land with Ocmulge River access. 
Mostly for fishing, duck and turkey hunting.
 Need year round access.

I have a place to deer hunt but might hunt them on occasion.

Thanks,
James


----------



## snuffy (Jan 7, 2017)

Would consider NO deer hunting.


----------

